# La Montagne Open 2013 - Final of France Championship



## Jitrixis (Dec 21, 2013)

Follow the final of the France Championship on our livestreaming on Youtube :
http://bit.ly/lmo2013


----------



## giorgi (Dec 21, 2013)

nice gonna watch


----------



## Jitrixis (Dec 22, 2013)

The competition will finish. The Rubik's cube final and the podium of the French Championship will arrive soon. News : We will stream on the live the video of competitors in attempts (as usually) and a camera which wanna show the solve of the competitor in bottom view (we will see the competitor's solving method and his b**ls and skips)

Follow us in live streaming on Youtube :
http://bit.ly/lmo2013


----------

